# Sperm and naproxen and omeprazole and simvastatin



## pam20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi
I wonder if you can help please.  My husband at the end of last week was perscribed naproxen 500mg and omeprazole 20mg, 1 of each twice daily for a sore back,possibly a trapped nerve.  At the end of this week after cholesterol blood tests came back he has been perscribed simvastatin 40mg, 1 at night.  My query is if any of these will have any effect on his sperm quality and quantity?
Our background is that end of 2008 and then last year we had 3 SIUI which were unsuccessful and in October 09 had private IVF which was successful but I had an early miscarriage.  
As regards my husband's sperm quality and quantity all analysis tests before any treatment was fine, at the 1st 2 SIUI husband was smoker, gave up temporarily 3 months before third SIUI and then 3 months before IVF.  (dont ask- as soon as his sample was given before 3rd SIUI and EC at IVF, he couldnt wait to light up again!  I know anyone else would have stayed off them!)- with last 2 times the sperm sample was much improved with nearly 3 times the sperm count and also improved motility, etc.  He also was on supplements of NHP fertility for men + Co Enzyme Q10 and Holland & Barratt Fish Oils
He's been off cigarettes now 4 weeks and on all supplements and we are going for our last attempt at fertility treatment as our NHS IVF has come up and my EC should be in 8 weeks, and after this we cannot afford another attempt.
Can you help please?
Pam


----------

